# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - folder = dosje

## edspace

> Folder = Dosje





> Folder = Dosje





> Folder = Dosje





> Folder => Direktori


Përkthimi Direktori (Drejtori) është i përshtatshëm për fjalën Directory, ndërsa përkthimi i saktë për Folder është fjala Dosje. Folder është fjalë e lidhur me zyrat, dhe me sa mbaj mend unë, zyrat në shqipëri përdornin fjalën dosje. Kjo ka qënë që në kohën kur s'kishte kompjutera, prandaj s'kemi pse ta ndryshojmë, kur dhe Amerikanët atë fjalë përdorin.

----------

